# Is Schedule 4 gone?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The early release of my tax software doesn't include Schedule 4, and it's also missing from the government tax packages on the site:
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...neral-income-tax-benefit-package/ontario.html

Is this schedule gone? So that means my interest income isn't taxed any more, right? 

(Looks like it's moved to a federal worksheet, by the way)


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Just checked FutureTax which is the newest CRA certified copy and yes, you are correct James. There's no Schedule 4. I wonder where one puts "Carrying Charges & Interest Expenses" now? I'll be doing some research.

Looks like you just put that directly in Line 221 now.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Studiotax. I did not notice this before so I went to look and again, no schedule 4. So I went to line 221 and in StudioTax if you click on a line it takes you to the schedule or worksheet. So after a click I am taken to a page called "Worksheet for the return". It looks absolutely identical to schedule 4 but does not have schedule 4 written anywhere. Totally weird. It will accept your carrying charges for deduction.

*Has anyone noticed Schedule 14 *that puts $154 of cash into line 449 ($231 if you are married, more if you have kids)? In another weird CRA tax change, some of you will see what I am talking about and actually have Schedule 14 and some of you will not. I believe this is because Schedule 14 itemizes your benefit from the new Climate Action Incentive to help pay your costs on the new carbon tax. This tax credit is only for Canadians who live in Manitoba, New Brunswick, Ontario or Saskatchewan. What makes this so weird is I believe if you live in other provinces then those you won't even have a schedule 14 in your package. More, if you do live in one of those provinces, your schedule 14 will be specific to your province in that to verify if you are eligible for the 10% supplement for rural Cdns. they name off a list of cities that you cannot live in to get it. All the cities on your Schedule 14 will be for your province only.

This is the first time I found a Federal schedule to change depending on provincial residence. Kind of Weird. Two schedule 14s usually would look identical. They use to but not anymore.

Anyway, that is a refundable tax credit so even if you don't think you owe money or will get any back you want to do a tax return if you are over 18. *Everyone gets $154 bucks.* More if you are married and have small children. One caviet. If you take this credit you MUST LIVE until April 1, 2019. Have you ever heard anything so stupid in all your life. I am not making this up.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

According to CRA's "What's New" article ... Schedule 4 and 12 are gone with charts moved to worksheets.
The return, Schedule 1, Form 428, and Form 479 now have their own worksheet.
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...n/completing-a-tax-return/whats-new-2016.html


PayPal is also now available for paying one's taxes.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

pwm, I'm using Future Tax as well. It appears to still have a place for my carrying charges & expenses. Does anyone here use Linux and still use Future Tax? Currently I'm running it inside a virtual machine with Windows XP. Feels clunky, but it works. Is there a better way?

Running some RRSP estimates right now... better get those last minute contributions in! I'm trying to zero out my taxes due.


----------

